# Kescher zu klein?



## Steffe (18. Oktober 2016)

Hi Leute, 

folgendes ist mir eben passiert: Hab an nem Hafenkanal einen sehr großen Hecht gefangen, aber da ich viel mit Bus und zu Fuß momentan unterwegs bin, hatte ich nur meinen kleinen Klappkescher dabei. Habe eben meinen Fuß als grobes Maß genommen und kam so auf ca. 40-45 cm Durchmesser. Hinzu kam, dass ich mich hinlegen musste um überhaupt runter ans Wasser zu kommen.

Ergebnis war dass ich den Hecht natürlich nicht landen konnte und ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut habe. Zum Gück hat er dann den Einzelhaken abgeschüttelt und es ist nochmal gut gegangen. Nochmal will ich das aber nicht erleben. Meine Frage: Gibt eine Möglichkeit einen fetten Fisch auch mit einem kleinen Kescher zu fangen? Wenn ja, wie? Oder bleibt mir nix übrig als nen 70 cm Durchmesser Kescher zu kaufen?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

Entweder Handlandung, oder immer einen grossen Kescher dabei haben.
(Ich bevorzuge letzteres)
Und ein Kescher kann nie gross genug sein.:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

Genau! #6

Wir haben schon einige Kescherthreads in letzter Zeit gehabt, der optimale Kescher mit guter Transportlänge usw. steht noch aus. 
Ich habe gerade ein paar cm beim Neukauf verkleinert, ein Meterfisch geht auch in ein 60x60 Kescher. Aber wegen dem gummierten Netz, weil ich es leid war mit 3min Angeln und 10min Drillinge aus dem feingewirkten Netz rauszupulen ... :g

Zu groß und zu schwer solle es beim Uferwandern ja auch nicht sein.
Im nicht zu lütten Boot hat man es etwas leichter mit der Bereithaltung.
Zusätzliches Gaff ist auch noch eine Option, gerade auch bei Welsvorkommen, mach ich da. 
Sollte man aber vorher mal üben, bevor es ernst wird, meist ist das zu stumpf, und genau den Unterkieferbogen mit der dünnen Hechthaut zu treffen ist nicht so einfach.


----------



## Steffe (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

Ich hab mir überlegt ich muss künftig den Fisch perfekt mittig über den Kescher führen und dann den Kescher im richtigen Augenblick hochlupfen, so dass Kopf und Schwanz über den Rand hinaus schauen und der Fisch quasi in sich zusammen in den Kescher fällt. Aber da ich ihn am hintersten Stil im liegen halten musste war das alles irgendwie nicht so einfach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

ne, falsch, gerade beim Hecht. Du mußt Kopf voran ihn in den zu hebenden Kescher ziehen, den Schwanz kann man reinklappen und kräftig schaufeln, aber ohne Kopf drin spielt der nie mit.
Die Gefahr dass ein Hakenbogen außen zu fassen kommt, besteht auch noch, Resultat s.o.


----------



## Steffe (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

Jo das hab ich versucht, seinen Kopf und ein bisschen mehr hatte ich drin aber das hat nicht gelangt. Er ist wieder rausgerutscht. Was meinst du mit Schaufeln genau? Glaub genau an dem Punkt habe ich was falsch gemacht bzw. mehr oder weniger nix gemacht.


----------



## Stumbe (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist der deutlichste Hinweis, dass ein Kescher zu klein ist die Tatsache das ein Fisch nicht reingepasst hat. Da hilft wohl oder übel nur ein größerer Kescher. Ich versteh auch nicht ganz was daran immer so schlimm ist einen möglichst großen Kescher mitzunehmen. Selbst mein 80er Hammerkopf passt in die Schlaufe der Umhängetasche. Guckt zwar an den Seiten ein Stück raus ist aber zumindest mir egal. Ich persönlich würde mich aber enorm ärgern, wenn ich einen Fisch fange und den nur deshalb verliere, weil ich nicht geeignetes Gerät dabei habe, und das aufgrund meiner Bequemlichkeit.

Aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*



Stumbe schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist der deutlichste Hinweis, dass ein Kescher zu klein ist die Tatsache das ein Fisch nicht reingepasst hat. Da hilft wohl oder übel nur ein größerer Kescher. Ich versteh auch nicht ganz was daran immer so schlimm ist einen möglichst großen Kescher mitzunehmen. Selbst mein 80er Hammerkopf passt in die Schlaufe der Umhängetasche. Guckt zwar an den Seiten ein Stück raus ist aber zumindest mir egal. Ich persönlich würde mich aber enorm ärgern, wenn ich einen Fisch fange und den nur deshalb verliere, weil ich nicht geeignetes Gerät dabei habe, und das aufgrund meiner Bequemlichkeit.
> 
> Aber jeder wie er will.




Hallo,

da gebe ich Dir recht. Ich habe auch den 80er Hammerkopf, da hat man auch bei einem Hecht mit mehr als einem Meter kaum Probleme. Außerdem ist der aufgrund seiner Länge (3 Meter) auch bei höheren Böschungen gut. Sicher, er ist schon groß, aber man kann nicht alles haben; ein kleiner Kescher und Hechtfischen passen halt nicht zusammen.
Ein Hecht ist halt ein ziemlich langgestrecker Fisch, was will man da mit einem "Forellenkescher".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Purist (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ne, falsch, gerade beim Hecht. Du mußt Kopf voran ihn in den zu hebenden Kescher ziehen, den Schwanz kann man reinklappen und kräftig schaufeln, aber ohne Kopf drin spielt der nie mit.
> Die Gefahr dass ein Hakenbogen außen zu fassen kommt, besteht auch noch, Resultat s.o.



Völlig richtig,
der Hechtkopf sollte dann zum Kescherstiel zeigen und mit der Front direkt an der Ecke mit dem Klappgelenk sein, bevor man den Kescher anhebt.

Ein kurzer Kescher verlangt auch 'mal hinlegen, 40 oder 45cm breite Kescher sind aber eher Forellen- und Barschniveau. Bei Hechten würde ich bei leichten Klappkeschern nicht unter 50cm gehen, besser sind natürlich 60cm Bügelbreite. Genauso wichtig ist natürlich die Netztiefe- 60-70cm sollten es schon sein, sonst funktioniert das mit dem kleinen Bügel nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

@Purist: Haste gut illustriert! #6

@Steffe: Mit schaufeln meine ich die Bewegung, den Hechtkopf gegen das Netz zu drücken, nach unten in den weichen Bereich der sich ausdehnen lässt, durch ein Anheben des Keschers, und dann schnell den heraushängenden Schwanz noch mit einer harten Kescherkante reinzulöffeln.

Das geht natürlich nur, wenn ich den Kescher auch richtig gut festhalten und einigermaßen kraftvoll führen kann, eine Hand am Ende Anschlag gestreckt ist dann nix mehr.


----------



## crisis (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

Bin auch viel zu Fuss unterwegs und hab mittlerweile eine Sammlung von 8 Keschern (!) im Keller. Als bisher besten Kompromiss finde ich den hier: http://www.cormoran.de/co/de/produk...62,63,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

 Hat sogar einen nicht erwähnten Gürtelclip. Die Gummierung ist nicht optimal, Haken verheddern sich doch ab und an. Da wäre mir einer von Greys lieber, den gibt aber in der Kombination von Keschergrße und Transportlänge nicht.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Carsten_ (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

Alternative Landung eines Meterhechtes?

SOFORT ins Wasser springen und in ganz sanft in die arme wiegen bis er sich bereitwillig Behandeln lässt :l


----------



## Purist (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

Es spricht auch nichts gegen die Handlandung, solange man ans Wasser kommt und den Hecht auch ordentlich gedrillt hat. Im Idealfall hat man dafür zumindest Watstiefel an


----------



## Stumbe (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

Naja, Handlandung eines Meterhechts im Junganglerforum...

Ich glaube gerade hier ist die Empfehlung eines großen Keschers am Angebrachtesten.


----------



## CaptainPike (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

Anfängern würde ich auch nur zu großen Keschern mit Teleskopstiel raten. Ich fische seit einiger Zeit aus Bequemlichkeit mit einem Einhand-Watkescher, der hat vielleicht 50x 40cm. Da hab ich auch schon 90er Hechte dringehabt und das passt. Aber alles was größer ist wird, wenn es nicht gleich mit der Hand gelandet wird, mit dem Kopf voran im Kescher gehalten und dann in einer sicheren Situation vorsichtig mit der Hand gelandet. Man muss nur wissen, wie man das anstellt


----------



## Steffe (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

Danke Leute. Gestern konnte ich einen, wenn auch etwas kleinerern, sicher landen : )


----------



## Purist (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Man muss nur wissen, wie man das anstellt



Das Wissen darüber ist leider etwas in Vergessenheit geraten, seitdem die Monsterkescher im Rahmen des Specimen Hunting in Mode kamen.


----------



## Stulle (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

Wie stehts mit spundwand keschern?


----------



## Moe (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

Spundwandkescher sind gut..wenn man ein Auto hat. Für den Fahrrad und Bus fahrenden Jungangler aber eher nicht so praktisch. 
Wichtig wäre noch, erst an der Stelle zu gucken, wie man ggf. Einen Fisch sicher landen kann. An einer 3m Böschung mit einem 2m Kescher könnte es eng werden


----------



## Stulle (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kescher zu klein?*

In hamburg erspart er einem aber den Ärger wenn die Kontrolleure kommen.


----------

